# Do I need different controllers with Mega G+?



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. For my new track build I purchased some NOS Aurora Plus controllers. They have an adjustable sensitivity dial built in. They seem to work fine for my AFX, Tomy Turbos and Mega G cars, but today I received 2 Mega G+ cars and am having trouble keeping them on the track. Extremely sensitive -just a touch on the controller and they fly! I have the dial as low as it can go, but still difficult to control. Power supply is dialed down to 14v. Do I need new/different controllers for use only with the Mega G+ cars? Higher ohms? Lower? Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

jg700 said:


> Hi everyone. For my new track build I purchased some NOS Aurora Plus controllers. They have an adjustable sensitivity dial built in. They seem to work fine for my AFX, Tomy Turbos and Mega G cars, but today I received 2 Mega G+ cars and am having trouble keeping them on the track. Extremely sensitive -just a touch on the controller and they fly! I have the dial as low as it can go, but still difficult to control. Power supply is dialed down to 14v. Do I need new/different controllers for use only with the Mega G+ cars? Higher ohms? Lower? Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


Yes Mega G+ sets come with 120 ohm controllers, they don't run well with the older controllers. If you have the money to spare it would be wise to get adjustable controllers that you and adjust the ohms to the type of car you are using.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are using a Tripower power supply that would be about 24 volts in the Expert setting. The track voltage that you are using would be a major factor in choosing the right controller. When the Mega G+ cars came out I bought a couple of them for testing purposes, my club does not normally race cars of that sort. Here is what I posted at that time:

At 24 volts with a 90 ohm controller a Mega G+ car was undrivable on my track, a 120 ohm controller would have been little better in my opinion. At 22 volts the car was on the edge with a 90 ohm controller, a 120 ohm controller would have been better. At 20 volts the car was quite drivable with the 90 ohm controller, it was about as fast as a first generation Mega G at 18.5 volts. The Mega G was easier to drive because it has more magnetic downforce in front.
I was thinking that you might try clipping a coil or two off of the shoe springs, that would reduce the front end lift that is caused by too much tension and the reduced contact with the rails would reduce power a little.


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Parma Ohms*

Looking to purchase PARMA ECOMONY CONTROLLERS for Tomy Turbo and Tyco 440x2 cars, with some AFX Magnatractions as well. Do I want 25, 45, or 60 ohm? From reading previous posts I'm thinking lower is better, but just want to check with the pros! Thanks!


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

jg700 said:


> Looking to purchase PARMA ECOMONY CONTROLLERS for Tomy Turbo and Tyco 440x2 cars, with some AFX Magnatractions as well. Do I want 25, 45, or 60 ohm? From reading previous posts I'm thinking lower is better, but just want to check with the pros! Thanks!


45 is good for the Turbo's and 440's, and I use it with my Magna tractions without issues.


----------

